# MF135 Hydraulic



## bklesinger (6 mo ago)

Hi need help with MF 135 where is the hydraulic return connection and pressure connection.

i did purchase a Diverting valve not sure why i have 2 connection? but my goal is to connect a FE Loader


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I won't swear to this, but I think that type of unit has no return port. I believe it has two pressure ports, each selected by moving the lever from one side to the other. You need to find a return port somewhere on the tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy bklesinger, welcome to the forum

Fedup is correct.... This valve has two connections for two separate functions, like a loader and a rear remote valve for example. If you cannot figure out a return port, you can always return fluid through the hydraulic fluid filler port. I copied the following from the internet for a valve similar to yours: 

This Valve is mounted directly on lift cover
Lever position 1: External Application No 1
Neutral position: Oil supply to 3 point lift
Lever position 2: External application No 2
*Fitting instructions:*

Remove the 2 bolts securing the cap on the hydraulic lift cover
Remove cap and detach from standpipe
Ensure that the standpipe is not dislodged from its seat in the hydraulic pump
Fit the standpipe into the inlet port of Gyro valve
Fit the selector valve to the lift cover, ensuring that the standpipe is correctly located into its seat on the hydraulic pump
Secure the gyro valve to the lift cover
*Operating Instructions:*
The valve will operate in the following manner when one of the 3 position selected:
*Lever position 1: LP1*
When LP1 selected, the oil flow from the internal hydraulic pump is diverted to Port B. (Lower links (3-point) and Port A isolated)
*Neutral position: NP (Vertical)*
With the lever in neutral/vertical position, the tractor lower links (3-point) are operated in the normal way. (LP1 and LP2 are isolated)
*Lever position 2: LP2*
When LP2 selected, the oil flow from the internal hydraulic pump is diverted to Port A. (Lower links (3-point) and Port B isolated)

*USE AND OPERATION:* converts MF hydraulic to external service and adds 2 ports (3/8" BSPP).
Replaces MF top cover plate 180908M1


----------



## bklesinger (6 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Howdy bklesinger, welcome to the forum
> 
> Fedup is correct.... This valve has two connections for two separate functions, like a loader and a rear remote valve for example. If you cannot figure out a return port, you can always return fluid through the hydraulic fluid filler port. I copied the following from the internet for a valve similar to yours:
> 
> ...


yes that is what we have determined so far.. and Thx.. BUT our main concern is where is the return hose connected. I have have not found a exact location on the tractor. we have tried a connection like this one and it is working.. but not sure we have correct.. IMAGE our connection is like on Left side above PTO and we have a diff diverter


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Exactly WHERE it goes is really not important. If you can remove a plug somewhere, confirm that what's behind it will lead to the reservoir without interfering with other hydraulic functions, that's all that matters.


----------



## bklesinger (6 mo ago)

so the connection we have is correct


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If it works, I would assume it's correct. The port pictured doesn't appear on all tractors, but it looks to be usable for your purpose.


----------



## bklesinger (6 mo ago)

ok i will go with it THX alot


----------



## Raymond Henrie (Sep 18, 2019)

The other people are correct. It has two pressure ports and you run the return to another location. I hope you have better luck with that valve than I did. Mine leaked and the holes on the underside did not match up correctly. I had to do some machine work and replace orings to get it to work correctly.


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

The port you have used as your return will work just fine. It is available on all Massey tractors. If you service the top cover that hole is used to remove the shaft that internal linkage pivots on.


----------

